

Why Fox News is less to blame for polarised politics than you think - amcaskill
http://www.economist.com/blogs/lexington/2013/03/media-and-political-polarisation

======
SilentStump
Very interesting thesis. The more the ratings and demand dropped, the more
news agencies have to sensationalize to compete with other options. However,
in terms of the polarization of politics, I'd have to say that stems more from
the concept of echo chambers. The polarization doesn't stem from the
competition with cable, etc. A lot of it comes from individuals only consuming
information and opinions of one side, which in turn pushes each group farther
towards those positions.

edit: Another interesting comparison is how a news site like Hacker News (or
even Reddit) reaches a decline in the content being provided. Reading the
commenting/posting guidelines offers an interesting insight into how HN tries
to prevent that decline from happening.

